# Exchange Concerto Solo Instrument



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Just an interesting though here. If you could take any concerto already composed, and have the composer replace the solo instrument(s), what would it be? It would obviously involve some alterations to the score to fix some conflicting issues, but if the basic themes and harmony were the same, which pieces would you choose? Make sure it is based on a concerto already composed by that composer. In other words, you could say a Beethoven Cello concerto made from the Violin, but just a new Beethoven Cello concerto wouldn't work.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There are versions of Beethoven's violin concerto for piano, for clarinet, and for guitar.

I'd pick Brahms' Double concerto for cello and violin, in a version for clarinet and saxophone.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´d probably prefer Stravinsky´s violin concerto as a piano concerto.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

There's only one master of the genre, whom is Mozart, and he knew how to write for orchestra so there's no point if there ever was one.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Kazukito Yamushita has done some pretty impressive guitar versions of concertos by Vivaldi, Carulli, and Guliani, as well as guitar interpretations of many other famous works like Scheherezade and Dvorak's 9th symphony. 

I quite like Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto in E minor rendered with a flute by Hungarian flautist János Bálint. Although I still think the original itself is insurmountable, I still love listening to this alternate version now and again and it's an impressive performance by said musician, in my opinion. 

Since the piano is capable of such a range of simultaneous notes and melodies, I feel they're somewhat excluded from being easily adapted to a different instruments unless its from the same instrumental family. I wouldn't mind hearing Stravinsky's violin concerto played on a piano, but then again I'd be interested in hearing it played on almost any other instrument, simply because it's interesting to hear works we know well interpreted differently. 

To answer the question, though, Sibelius' Violin Concerto is another that's quite fresh in my memory which I'd like to hear played in different instruments.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joaquín Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez played on the piano.


----------

